# Fly Fishing Newbie near Guadalupe



## turk2 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi,
Just got a 5wt fly rod set for an early Christmas present and looking to learn to use it properly. Live about 30 minutes from the Guadalupe, if anyone cares to share their fly fishing stoke with a beginner. 

Tried fishing the Canyon Lake tailrace today and saw some trout being caught, but not by me. Even fell back on my spinnning gear, but nada.

Interested in meeting any other fly fisherman in the area and pick up some pointers.

turk2


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Try the GRTU forum at www.grtu.org
We will be doing another trout stocking in January. It is a great place to meet fellow longrodders. I have been fishing the Guad for over 15 yrs. Its tricky at times but the main thing with these stockers is to get your fly to the bottom. Try a # 8 olive or brown beadhead wooly bugger with some split shot above the fly about 12-18 inches keep experimenting with the weight until you feel the fly on the bottom. Cast up and across the stream let the fly flow downstream pulling in your slack and when the line ends at the bottom of the drift slowly raise your rod tip. We call this the Guadalupe swing. ( most bites will come at the end of the swing.)

Good luck hope to see you at a stocking soon


----------



## turk2 (Dec 24, 2004)

Cheetah,
Appreciate the advice. Plan on using your advice this week on the river. 
t2


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's been several years since I fished the Guadalupe, but once had 16 rainbows in 16 casts. Have never had that happen anywhere. Most were quite small and I suspect they were just a day or two out of the hatchery, but two were very nice and heavy 18" fish that fought very well. All were caught, as I recall, on a gold-ribbed hare's ear nymph, probably about size 14, fished a few feet below an indcator. Try dead drifting and then letting the fly swing at the end to imitate an emerging nymph.

I caught these fish in the TU lease right below the private camp, Bean's. At least at that time you could stay at Bean's and fish that water or wade downstream below the bridge to fish Lower Bean's, where I found the fish.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2005)

There are a couple of TPWD free access points below the dam and Huacco Springs (sp). Others like Rio Raft company you will have to pay an access fee. I have caught some really good fish near Rio downstream of the bridge in the cracks as we call them, down past the dam. Like the previous post letting the fly get to the bottom is the key. If I am going for numbers not quality, I will fish from the bridge at Huacco Springs to the drop off at the release point. There are mostly bait fishermen at Huacco Springs and they will stay right at the release point in the deeper water. Hares ears and pheasant tails are my two favorite flies, size depending on weather and water conditions. Strike indicator help a bunch, but I think later in the year they do spook fish.


----------



## turk2 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bruce J & Slime,
Thanks for the info. I've heard 'Guadalupe swing' mentioned before, but didn't know what is was...Googled this for any other beginners, like me.

turk2
-----------------------------------
Fishing the Wet Fly Swing

The wet fly swing is started off with a general up-and-across type of fly cast. This delivery places the fly in the fish's field of view without ever letting the fish see the angler. A cast of 25 or 30 feet is idea for this type of fishing so that the angler is able to retain control over slack line and be ready to strike fish on possible takes. Once the fly reaches the water's surface, line mends are needed to be made so that the fly will float along naturally with the current. This beginning drag-free drift is a very necessary component to the swing techniques because it allows the fly to sink to the desired level in the water column while simulating an aquatic insect that has become drowned or dislodged and swept downstream. Trout will rise to this drifting wet fly much as they do to a dry fly, opportunistically feeding on whatever floats downstream. As the fly line reaches a position directly in front of the angler a mend is made across the current. This line mend (depending on the current will be upstream or downstream) will allow for the body of the fly line to be pushed downstream faster then the fly. This resulting current push will swing the fly downstream of the angler simulating an escaping insect or a fleeing minnow. This swing will occur until the line reaches a point directly beneath the angler. At this point it is a good idea to pause for a second or two and then gently lift the rod tip and the line. Raising the line like this will bring the fly up from the depths, simulating an emerger rising off of the bottom to the surface. Once you are finished, the cast take two to three steps and repeat this swing process. Use this swing-step combination all the way upstream until you have covered all the water in the run.

Many anglers consider dry fly fishing the "traditional" way of catching trout. In all actuality wet fly fishing dates well before dry flies ever graced the water's surface. Swinging wets has been a potent technique that has been duping trout for many years in the hands of beginner and experienced angler alike. Dissimilar to dry fly fishing or nymphing, where takes from fish are hard to detect or time, wet fly strikes are convincingly hard. More often then not fish will hook themselves simply by pulling against the tight line. Wet fly fishing is a great way for fly anglers to get introduced to sub-surface fishing. Skilled and precise imitations are not needed to effectively take trout, providing rewards quickly and making for an exciting day of fishing.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

One thing I did forget to mention is make sure you check the flow levels below the dam before going. It will give you an idea of what the current is 250-350cfs is optimum. anything above 350 cfs can get a little tricky. also as your skills progress try a 3-5ft sink tip with some winged streamers in the deep runs on tailouts I have hooked some monsters swinging a streamer in deep water. As these fish get smarter try switching to a nymph like a red squirrel beadhead in a 16-18 and an 18 to 24 inch dropper with a 22-26 midge pattern I like brassie's, rs2's in black or dark brown.

Good luck and hope to see ya on the river.


----------

